# Lathe block for cross-drilling and minor milling



## shred (May 24, 2009)

YouTube video on making and using a cross-slide v-block I ran across. Seems like a handy thing for some jobs.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRcGfni70CI[/ame]


----------



## ozzie46 (May 24, 2009)

Very Nice Shred. Thanks for posting that. Another item to put in the arsenal of accessories. ;D ;D ;D

 Ron


----------



## steamer (May 24, 2009)

I have one similar and it is very handy!

Dave


----------



## John S (May 24, 2009)

Aaahh cutter in the drill chuck, mind you a Sherline probably hasn't got enough power to walk a cutter out. ;D

JS


----------



## bearcar1 (May 24, 2009)

Well isn't that just the slickest accessory attachment you've ever seen? Nicely done video Shred, thank you.

BC1


----------



## mklotz (May 24, 2009)

If putting off-axis torques on the block (as done when drilling the rod), I'd want more than a single bolt locking the block to the cross slide.

Maybe it's not an issue on a low-power Sherline, but on a larger lathe it could become an issue.


----------



## Foozer (May 24, 2009)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> If putting off-axis torques on the block (as done when drilling the rod), I'd want more than a single bolt locking the block to the cross slide.
> 
> Maybe it's not an issue on a low-power Sherline, but on a larger lathe it could become an issue.



That condition of "rotational creep" you reference can, well, has bitten me at least. Similar set of conditions, QCTP on small lather places the cutting tip further off axis. Using a stud and nut rather than a plain bolt as the locking method seems to help some. (the application of load forces in bolt vs stud is more down your alley,) Finding that returning to the use of the original rocker tool holder increases accuracy for the same reason. Gonna make me one of those gizmos, keeping the drilling as close to the hold down center line as possible


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (May 24, 2009)

Pretty slick rig! I love shop-built jigs & fixtures. ;D

A paper shim between the block and the carriage will reduce the tendency to slip. Fine grit wet/dry sandpaper would be even better.


----------



## rickharris (May 24, 2009)

Looking at my lathe I am thinking a similar fitting to fit to the tool post will be a good idea


----------



## steamer (May 24, 2009)

Mine works fine for up to say 5/8"  My Lathe is 12"







Dave


----------



## shred (May 24, 2009)

Just to be clear, that's not my video, just one somebody sent me a link to... I'll probably do one that drops on the QCTP at some point, though the rotation issue has me thinking a little.


----------



## steamer (May 24, 2009)

Hi Shred,

Mine mounts on an AXA wedge post and works fine with the one clamp bolt....don't be aggressive with a 1.25 twist drill mind you, but up to 1/2 -5/8, you will have little to worry as long as the over hang (moment arm) is below 2".

Dave


----------



## John S (May 24, 2009)

Mine fits in the tailstock.






Can't mill with it but it's very quick to setup for cross drilling.

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Machines-Accessories/Lathe-Accessories

JS.


----------



## ChooChooMike (May 24, 2009)

Clarifying what Shred mentioned about the video - The YouTube vid is from a guy with the handle *gmark1953*. This guy has a number of other vidoes too that show some other slick tricks/tips, many of them using the Sherline lathe/mill. Check the rest of the out at :

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=gmark1953&view=videos

Cool stuff !

Mike


----------



## steamer (May 24, 2009)

A crotch center sure is fast.  Mounted on the compound, the block can be turned to drill on an angle, and can be indexed for a series of holes....


Dave


----------



## AlanHaisley (May 25, 2009)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> If putting off-axis torques on the block (as done when drilling the rod), I'd want more than a single bolt locking the block to the cross slide.
> 
> Maybe it's not an issue on a low-power Sherline, but on a larger lathe it could become an issue.



Odd that after he prepped the fixture the way he did that he didn't use the centered vertical groove as the backstop for his drilling example.

Used as I would expect it to be there wouldn't be any off-axis loading.

Alan


----------

